# homemade window well covers



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

What are the covers for? To keep people from falling in or for rain?
Ron


----------



## ccarlisle (Jul 2, 2008)

Two hinged pieces of plexiglass, hinged across the length, with a handle to open when needed.


----------

